# Arbor Trolley @ Tree Stuff



## ATH (Mar 27, 2015)

Just noticed the Stein Arbor Trolley at treestuff has free shipping until April 1st. I have been on the fence about this for moving brush from back yards to the front more efficiently.

Push me over the fence (either way!) if you have any experience or thoughts. I know it has been bantered around here a little before. Just bringing it up once again.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 27, 2015)

Like a lot of guys, I made my own. I live in Australia and I don't think they're for sale here. The wheels (solid) were expensive at aud$100each, but we've had well over 1000lbs on the trolley no worries. Other than the wheels it cost me about $40 in steel off cuts and $5 worth of clips/washers etc. I'd be happy to post up some pics if anyone wants to see.

It's a huge labour saver. But it only works well on the flat or on the downhill. No use on even slightly uphill terrain. In the right conditions it's better than an extra 2 labourers. One guy can easily manage what would have been 15-20 trips to the chipper in the same time it takes to do 1 trip. I've also loaded entire cocos palms on mine, up to about 30' in length and chipped them in one go. Saves on cutting and cleanup, and doesn't scuff/mark people's pavers/drive.


----------



## gorman (Mar 27, 2015)

I agree. Flat or downhill only. You load that thing up and try to take it up a hill and you get humbled quick. If you stack it right it is a huge time saver on certain jobs where there is a long drag.


----------



## ATH (Mar 27, 2015)

We have plenty of flat ground around here.

I thought about building my own, but to save a couple of hundred bucks so it will maybe work as well.... I am all for doing things on my own, but seems like there may be better ways to save a couple of hundred dollars if I am going to do it. I already have 7 started projects that I spent money on materials and still need to finish. I would be interested in seeing what you did though imagineero

Thanks for the thoughts guys!


----------



## ATH (Mar 27, 2015)

OK...I did it. No looking back now!


----------



## imagineero (Mar 28, 2015)

You're right on it not saving much money doing it yourself. If they were available here I probably would have just bought one. If you were to make them and sell them they'd be priced about the same as the arbor trolley. By the time you got a couple hundred in the wheels, buying steel, few hours labour, welding gas, paint and odds and ends, sales tax, and you'd want to make a bit of money on them too..... Well, you'd arrive at the same price as the arbor trolley is. 

You won't regret the purchase. I'll be back home Thursday, if I haven't put pics up by then bump the thread to remind me and I'll put some up.


----------



## ashtuzhed (Mar 28, 2015)

The wheels (solid) were expensive at aud$100each, but we've had well over 1000lbs on the trolley no worries.


----------



## RajElectric (Mar 28, 2015)

In the past I've used high density expanding foam and filled tubeless tires that would often leak air otherwise.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 28, 2015)

Do you remove the valve core to inject the foam? How do you get the tire to fill without voids?
Wondering how well that foam lasts when you go over a bump.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Mar 28, 2015)

I built one from scrap 20 lb/ft I-beam (1/8"web, 1/4"flange). Used spindles and wheel assemblies off a junk boat trailer, added a strap winch to eliminate some of the muscle needed to lift large logs. Anyway whole thing weighs 125-150lbs. I welded a pintle ring on the end of the leading beam to pull long logs, takes long logs and brush through places you couldn't carry through widthwise and over surfaces you couldn't drag over. Had time in plus $20 at scrap yard. It'll lift 2' dia. 20' logs to drag with my boxer or in a jam tie off a rope and drag whole trees up bad hills. Don't use it alot but when needed it's great


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry I read the post and still had log arch on my mind.


----------



## RajElectric (Mar 28, 2015)

Pelorus said:


> Do you remove the valve core to inject the foam? How do you get the tire to fill without voids?
> Wondering how well that foam lasts when you go over a bump.



Usually the bead has broken away from the rim, so I'll completely fill the void all the way around between the tire and the rim. The foam expanding usually seats it back into place. Valve stem is left in place. I've used it on my outdoor dolly, seems to hold up with many loads over 300lbs.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 2, 2015)

Dug up a couple old pics of my trolley, First pic probably only has about 700-800 lbs on it but we've had well over 1000 on a regular basis. There's plenty of vids on the original arbor trolley thread to give you some idea of how to use it. I've had entire trees on mine, happy to post some closeup shots/measurements if anyone is interested. I threw a coat of paint on it earlier this year so it looks a little tidier than in these pics. It saves work at all ends of the spectrum, carries a dozen saw, climbing kit, friction drum, a few lowering ropes, rakes, blowers and fuel in a single load, hauls out logs, with a tarp takes a shitload of cleanup, then carries all the gear out at the end of the day. Pretty easy to slide the logs straight off the trolley into the chipper too.


----------



## ATH (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like a very nice build. That is a lot of wood. Nothing else can move that much (that I have seen) for under $10K!

For the tarp and the small stuff, do you rake it onto the tarp, then pull the tarp on to the "imagineero trolley" or do you put the tarp on the trolley and throw the stuff onto it?

Mine came on Tuesday...ordered late night on Friday, and an 85# box was on my door step when I got home Tuesday. They really get things out the door quickly at TreeStuff! Haven't had a chance to use it yet...and next week is not promising either, but soon! It is not hard to see it is made VERY solid....they didn't go cheap on the parts (except maybe the retaining pins for the wheels. Most of the videos show this:
http://www.pivotpins.com/images/lynch_pins.jpg
While mine came with this:
http://www.globalspec.com/npapics/87/112784_102520126961_ExhibitPic.jpg
it will hold just fine, but is not as easy to take on and off as the previous. Might go fork out $4 to get the other if these become too bothersome)

Also of note, I did some welding on a trailer over the weekend. A timely reminder that I am better off buying the Arbor Trolley  ... I am not that good of a good welder! ... even if I did start with a good set of plans.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 2, 2015)

I put the tarp on the trolley then throw stuff into it, and branches on top. In the right situation the trolley really is better than 2 additional laborers but as has been said it needs to be on the flat or a slight downhill is ideal. Even better on concrete/pavers,one guy can move a huge volume of wood on a hard surface. Most of our work is back yard work, and most times the access is only via a garden gate. I think from memory I made mine about 30" wide and it fits just about anywhere. The only thing I'd change on mine is I probably didnt use a thick enough wall section on the stakes. If the guys push on them really hard, they bend a little. I painted the trolley green and the stakes red to make them easy to find. My chippers only a 250XP so I made a mount for the trolley on the drawbar because thats the only place I could stow it. I think if you've got an 18" or better you can stow the trolley in the chipper chute but that might get kinda annoying anyhow.


----------



## Magnum783 (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you please post these pictures you spoke of. Measurements are a complete bonus and greatly appreciated.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 3, 2015)

yeah give me a couple days its pissing down rain here at the moment and easter as well.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 7, 2015)

ATH said:


> Looks like a very nice build. That is a lot of wood. Nothing else can move that much (that I have seen) for under $10K!
> 
> For the tarp and the small stuff, do you rake it onto the tarp, then pull the tarp on to the "imagineero trolley" or do you put the tarp on the trolley and throw the stuff onto it?
> 
> ...




Careful with those retaining pins, or Jeff will fly over there and write you up.


----------



## Magnum783 (Apr 8, 2015)

Imagnero must have gotten stuck in the mud after all that rain and never got his pictures taken?


----------



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2015)

Haw haw haw


----------



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2015)

Measurements to follow sometime tonight I'm off to work now


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 8, 2015)

Wish I could weld worth a damn... might help if I had a decent welder too....


----------



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2015)

I've often found it difficult to weld without a welder. But I can weld a fart to a rainbow if I've got one. If you're not so talented most welder a are easily bribed with beers. Most welders hate fabricating so you can greatly reduce the volume of beer required by doing the cutting yourself.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 8, 2015)

I got a shity welder undersized for anything thicker then sheet metal..


----------



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2015)

Total height of the upright part of the handle 2'4", no reason except it felt comfortable to my heands at that height

total length of the cradle 2'5". Reason for this being we rip a lot of our logs to fit through the chipper and I generally rip 'em to 18"x25" and 36" in length since thats the bar on my bigger saws and I dont wanna end up short so made it 7" shorter.

Total width from outside of wheel to outside wheel 2'6". I was going to make it 30" initally but I'm really glad I didnt. Theres a lot of places it only just barely fits (like less than an inch to spare) at a width of 2'6 and I've almost never found a place we couldnt take it. I wouldn't make it any wider if doing it again

Length of the upright poles that slot in is 2'. It's a good size and I wouldnt make it any longer. I'd make the uprights out of something a little beefier if doing it again, it's the only weak part on the trolley. From memory I think I just used 3/4" standard wall since I had some kicking around. I'd probably step it up to inch pipe with heavy wall. They do bend if the guys are really pushing hard on the uprights. 

Overall length with the handle is 6'. thats about right.

If you want any other photos/measurements feel free to ask


----------



## ATH (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice.

FYI: The uprights on the real thing are solid rods...

I think I will do some welding to make a rack to make it easier to haul the thing around.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's a bonus project for those with welders too. Sick of getting your chute clogged?




Markout how you want your slot. Follow the contour of the chute and allow at least 1 1/2" distance from the outside or the chute will get weak. Markout your hinge etc make sure you've got enough space. It's 1/4" on a 250XP, so you can cut the straight sections with a cutoff disk but you'll need a plasma or oxy for the rounded corners. You need to cut the corners round, if you cut them square then you will get cracking from all the stress/vibration happening in the chute. Use a 1mm cutoff disk or there will be too much gap between the hole and the plate when you put it back together. 




Use a big heavy duty hinge. Man thats some ugly welding, my vertical up ant what she used to be. use magnetic holders to get the plate exactly centered, get it right and tack it up




get in the chute with a flap disk and flap wheel, clean it up and deburr it real nice since you'll be sticking your arms in there and all. Same deal with the plate.




I added some 1/8" x 2" cause thats what I had sitting around. It's too wide really but I didnt have anything else. It holds the plate exactly aligned with the chute and blocks off the gap. Spend as little time as you like making it neat. I dont know how those latches will hold up, might need something beefier but if they fail im thinking they'll fail gracefully and be sure and put em in so they lock downards!




etc etc


----------



## Magnum783 (Apr 9, 2015)

Love your upright idea. How wide is yours at the top as in how wide is the top of the V.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 9, 2015)

2'8". The V is 45 degrees each side so it's square.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 5, 2015)

Let me revive this old thread how long did you make the handle


----------

